# Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2011)

Wie immer faktisch nicht ganz auf der Höhe, aber sehr unterhaltsam und auch gut rübergebracht:
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/ndr_talk_show/videos/ndrtalkshow989.html


----------



## prinz1 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*

hallo thomas

vielen dank für das einstellen des videos.
ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert.
ohne jetzt jedes kleine detail zu analysieren und auszuwerten, kann ich sagen, klasse auwa!!!
bissig und pointiert hat er mal wieder zugeschlagen und den deutschen ( zumindest einigen ) das angeln von heute näher gebracht.
ich freu mich, ist ein guter beitrag.

der prinz


----------



## DerSimon (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*

Ein gelungener Beitrag. Auwa verbessert jedenfalls das Standing der Anglerschaft in der Öffentlichkeit deutlich besser als jeder Verein, Verband oder andere Institution. Ist jedenfalls meine unbedeutende Meinung.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte mit meiner Frau einen gutenTeil der Sendung im Fernsehen gesehen.

Wir waren beide der Meinung, dass er es wirklich gut rüber gebracht hat.

Alleine der Hinweis auf die Anzahl der Angler ( organisiert  und nicht organisiert) und den Umsätzen die jährlich in Deutschland mit Anglern erziehlt werden, waren extrem wichtig.

Es sind nicht nur ein paar "seltsame Menschen" die sich da am Wasser aufhalten.

Es sind richtig viele.

Jetzt brauchen wir noch einen, der in unserem Namen spricht.

So viele gleichgesinnte und keiner vertritt nach außen unsere Ansprüche.

Da muss erst jemand aus dem Showbizz ( nimms mir nicht übel Auwa) kommen, der dem Rest der Deutschen die Angler erklärt.

Aber es gibt ja zum Glück Auwa.

Sollte es aber nicht eigentlich jemand anderes übernehmen?

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*

Gibt doch genug Promis, die angeln. Bestes Beispiel ist doch Fergie von den Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*



> Sollte es aber nicht eigentlich jemand anderes übernehmen?


Unsere Verbände sollten das doch können, sind die nicht dazu da?......
:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Wiederanfänger (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*

Jetzt wo du es sagst Thomas.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Meister_Eder (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*

Und Fritz Wepper für die älteren unter uns...

Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen das es in Frankreich eine Patei von Anglern und Jägern gab. Bei irgendeiner Wahl (gibt es dort Landtagswahlen?) 7% beim ersten Anhieb geschafft haben, das by the way...

Nein ,ich find das er sich wirklich macht, für die ganzen Theoretiker aren die Zahlen sicherlich interessant, aber gut finde ich doch das er Streetfishing angesprochen hat, wenn auch nicht so, wie ich es mir vorgstellt habe. Gut auch das er sich zwar vom Plumpsangler distanziert hat, aber ihn auch nicht ausgeschlossen hat. Noch besser war die anmerkung von C&R und das Fische kein Schmerzempfinden haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jawoll, endlich hats mal einer öffentlich gesagt!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*



> Noch besser war die anmerkung von C&R und das Fische kein Schmerzempfinden haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Jawoll, endlich hats mal einer öffentlich gesagt!!!!!!


Und wurde nicht ausgebuht, sondern bekam viel Beifall dafür.

Und es gab öffentliches Unverständnis über das abknüppeln müssen - vielleicht wachen jetzt einige Funktionäre ja mal auf??

Ja, ich weiss - ich bin unverbesserlicher Optimist..


----------



## Meister_Eder (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiss - ich bin unverbesserlicher Optimist..



Ik uch! 
Besser als Pessimist. Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen, oder? #c


----------



## gründler (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*

Warum klatschen die leute so als er zum schluß sagt = Mir flutschen sie aus der Hand,warum kommt nicht ein Negativer Satz dazu von irgend jemanden im Studio zum Sportfischen.

Wenn wir hier so einigen* Boardies die sich Angler nennen* glauben dürften,ist doch der größte teil gegen das zurücksetzen und empfindet es als Tierqual.

Das Video zeigt mir aber an hand der Reaktionen etwas ganz anderes,komisch oder.

Sorry soll jetzt nicht zum C&R mutieren nur viel mir das gerade auf.

lg


----------



## angler1996 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*

ja, war schon sehr interessant, dass es keine gegenteiligen Meinungen dazu gab, sonder im gegenteil Zustimmung.
Sollte sich mancher mal überlegen.


----------



## zanderzone (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*

Stark gemach, Auwa!! Respekt!


----------



## gründler (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*

Da Auwa in Zukunft noch öfter in Sendungen vertreten sein wird,bleibt zu hoffen das er der Deutschen Bevölkerrung zeigt wer hier welche Gesetze für Angler macht mit Verboten kommt,das TSG durchleuchtet......etc.


Angeln muss wieder das werden was es mal in De.gewesen ist mit allen drum und dran,wir dürfen nicht weiter zuschauen wie es von Schützern tot reguliert wird.

Dann ist irgendwann Schluß mit Angeln und der "Feind" hat sein Ziel erreicht.



lg


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*

Man kann aus anglerischer Sicht von Auwa ja halten was man will - aber das was er da abgeliefert hat war astrein! Respekt!


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*



gründler schrieb:


> Angeln muss wieder das werden was es mal in De.gewesen ist mit allen drum und dran,wir dürfen nicht weiter zuschauen wie es von Schützern tot reguliert wird.



#v#v#v


----------



## goolgetter (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*

Gut das der Link hier eingestellt wurde.
So ist er mir und wahrscheinlich vielen anderen hier aufgefallen.

Wie Auwa in seiner lockeren Art viele wichtige Themen der allg. nicht angelnden Bevölkerung näher gebracht hat fande ich echt ne saubere Leistung.


----------



## lausi97 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*

Hut ab,endlich einer der Tacheles redet.Man sollte Auwa zum Sprecher der Anglerschaft machen.

|wavey:lausi


----------



## troutmaster69 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*

Bei Steffan Raab hate er auch schon eine Figur abgegeben, RESPEKT an Auwa #6


----------



## .Sebastian. (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*

Finde es auch sehr gut, dass er da mal klartext spricht und kein Blatt vor den Mund nimmt... ich hoffe die Intention wird ein bisschen weitergetragen


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*

Moin Moin,


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Man kann aus anglerischer Sicht von Auwa ja halten was man will - aber das was er da abgeliefert hat war astrein! Respekt!



haste fein gesagt Franz , stimme Dir voll und ganz zu . Ich hatte mir die Sendung Freitag aufgenommen , als ich gesehen habe, das Auwa dabei ist. Muß gestehen, das ich mit solchen Aussagen nicht gerechnet habe und sehr postiv überrascht.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*

Darum hab ich das ja gleich hier eingestellt.

Danke an meinen Freund Micha aus Eutin, der mich drauf aufmerksam machte..
#h#h


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Man sollte Auwa zum Sprecher der Anglerschaft machen.



Na na na , lassen wa mal bitte die Kirche im Dorf 

Dat muss nich wirklich sein......


Gruß Toxe


----------



## gründler (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*

Bitte nicht Pro Auwa vs Anti Auwa.

Er spricht hier glaubig das an was viele von uns denken,und wenn schon jemand die Möglichkeit nutzt für uns Pro zu sprechen und das im TV sollten wir ihn als Anglerschaft Dankbar sein.

Wir schimpfen immer alle es muss sich was ändern,dann sollten wir froh sein das es leute gibt die eine Richtung einschlagen die für uns alle Dienlich ist,und für uns Kämpfen/Arbeiten...etc..

Da ist es egal was man über Auwa denkt,er spricht hier für Uns alle nicht für sich.

lg


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*

Micha, ich habe das am Freitag Abend auch im TV gesehen... als ich Auwa dort sitzen sah, hab ich weitergeschalten :/ - zum Glück konnte ich es jetzt nochmal sehen... #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*

Nochmal:
Es ist klasse, was Auwa da für die Angler in der Öffentlichkeit gemacht hat.

Bevor aber falsche Fakten bezüglich der Zahl der Angler in Umlauf kommen:

5,02 Millionen am Angeln grundsätzlich Interessierte, laut Institut Allensbach, Werbeträgerumfrage

Arlinghaus dagegen splittet die Zahl in seiner Unterschung mit einer anderen Erhebungsweise auf in:
 3,365 Mio. aktive Angler (einmal mindestens im Jahr los gewesen) und 0,519 Mio. inaktiver , was dann ca. 3,8 Mio. Angler ergibt. 

Und dann gibts noch die Zahl von ca. 1,6 - 1,8 Mio. in Deutschland  ausgegeben Fischereischeinen/Erlaubniskarten unter diesen 3,8 Mio..

Der Rest angelt nur im Urlaub oder Ausland wegen der Bürokratie hier - oder dann schwarz bei uns.

Und es gibt keine Million organisierter Angler, sondern in beiden Verbänden zusammen etwas über 800.000.

Zur Info für euch..


----------



## gründler (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*

Moin

Auch wenn Auwa nicht bei jedem ankommt,es wäre schön wenn Sendungen im TV (ausser Fish & Fun) hier im AB gemeldet würden,also da wo Auwa eingeladen ist und Rede und Antwort steht ...etc.

Wenn also Boardis von Sendungen/Talkshows....mit Auwa wissen,darf hier ruhig Meldung gemacht werden wann diese Ausgestrahlt werden.

Auch bei Raab hat er ja schon Ansatzweise davon gesprochen was in De.abgeht,wurde aber von Raab mehr oder weniger dann ""abgewürgt"".

Ich glaube Auwa liegt da was auf der Zunge was gehör finden sollte.

lg


----------



## Nanninga (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*

Mag Auwa sein wie er will, ich sehe ihn trotzdem gerne.#6
Muss ja nicht immer ein Import aus dem Ausland sein, wie dieser merkwürdige und tierbrutale Amerikaner.Da er unwichtig ist, hab ich mir den Namen nicht gemerkt.#c

Wäre toll, wenn Sendetermine hier bekannt gegeben würden:m.

Gruß
Nanni#h


----------



## Meister_Eder (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*



gründler schrieb:


> Warum klatschen die leute so als er zum schluß sagt = Mir flutschen sie aus der Hand,warum kommt nicht ein Negativer Satz dazu von irgend jemanden im Studio zum Sportfischen.



Das ist doch das was ich angesprochen habe! (und er auch) Das Tier empfindet Stess, keine Schmerzen. Ich möchte mal behaupten das dies nichtmal 80% aller Petrijünger wissen.
Und wenn man dies im Zusammenhang mit C&R erwähnt (wenn auch nicht so genannt!)


----------



## kati48268 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*

Nächste Woche Fr. (15ter) geht's mit ihm im NDR gleich weiter
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/epg/epg1157_sid-1001690.html
Macht er doch gut! #6


----------



## Rocky Coast (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*

Klasse Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Auwa#6

Auwa for President


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*

Hut ab Auwa!


Wieso ist der eigentlich nicht im Anglerboard??? #c


----------



## René F (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*

Wenn er´s ist, bestimmt nicht unter seinem richtigen Namen ;-)


----------



## olaf70 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*

Hallo,

ich finde seinen Auftritt auch ganz gelungen. Er macht jedenfalls einen sehr symphatischen Eindruck. Ansonsten kenne ich seine Sendungen kaum.
Was hat das eigentlich mit diesem Stirnband auf sich?


----------



## Blink* (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Man kann aus anglerischer Sicht von Auwa ja halten was man will - aber das was er da abgeliefert hat war astrein! Respekt!



Stimme ich vollkommen zu.

Er hat alles wunderbar erklärt und hält die Flagge des modernen Anglers hoch!


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Was hat das eigentlich mit diesem Stirnband auf sich?



Das verdeckt das Loch, damit der Vogel nicht wegfliegen kann.:g

Nee, hat er ganz gut gemacht.


----------



## thknop001 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*

Hallo Zusammen!
Solange wie es nicht mehr Angler wie Auwa gibt,die auch mal so deutlich ihre Meinung sagen  werden wir Angler nie zu unseren Rechten kommen ( Gibt es eigentlich auch Politiker die Angeln?)


----------



## gründler (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*

Moin

An alle die es schon wieder vergessen haben,morgen abend Freitag 15.te im NDR 3 ist Auwa wieder eingeladen.

Mal sehen was er uns diesmal Präsentiert.

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/epg/epg1157_sid-1001690.html


lg#h


----------



## Raubfischzahn (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*

@Gründler

Danke für die Info...mal schauen was da morgen so kommt. Jedenfalls bestimmt nen Menge neuer Gesprächsstoff für diesen Thread. Warten wir mal ab!

#h


----------



## Alex.k (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*

Endlich sagt es mal Einer! Sehr gutes Video. Angeln zählt ja heute noch nach der Statistik zum zweit langweiligsten Hobby der Welt, vor Schmetterlinge fangen mit Kescher. 

Die Menschen haben ein falsches Bild vom Angeln, da kann wahrscheinlich jeder in dem Bekanntenkreis ein Lied davon singen!

Grüße


----------



## Bananaq (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*

Hi dachte Angeln wäre das 3 langweiligste!? Letzter Platz Briefmarkensammeln und 2 letzter Schmetterlinge fangen ^^ kann mich aber auch irren!:vik:


----------



## Schuschek (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*



thknop001 schrieb:


> ......( Gibt es eigentlich auch Politiker die Angeln?)


 
hier mal der Link zu den Bildern und ein lustiger Bericht http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,712916,00.html


----------



## Schuschek (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*

Sogar Frau Merkel ist Mitglied im Angelverein und viele andere angeln auch.
Altkanzler Helmut Kohl zBsp


----------



## Bentham (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*

Willy Brandt ebenfalls.


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Sogar Frau Merkel ist Mitglied im Angelverein




Und das wars dann auch, glaub mal nich das die wegen dem Angeln im Verein is/war. Damals ging es Angela nur um einen Bootsliegeplatz nicht ums Angeln. (mal irgendwo gelesen)


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Schuschek (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Und das wars dann auch, glaub mal nich das die wegen dem Angeln im Verein is/war. Damals ging es Angela nur um einen Bootsliegeplatz nicht ums Angeln. (mal irgendwo gelesen)
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe


 
Pure Ironie, sieht man ja am Foto wie sie die Fische hällt #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*

Junbgs, ihr kennt doch die Regeln wegen Copyright:
Keine fremden Bilder einstellen, nur darauf verlinken.
Bitte zukünftig beachten.
Danke..


----------



## Brikz83 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*

Bin erstaunt das der Putin nicht mit Dynamit fischt :q


----------



## Loki79 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*

Man kann von seiner Sendung "Fish&Fun" halten was man will, aber er hat uns Angler gut vertreten und sich hervorragend verkauft. Bin gespannt auf seinen Auftritt heute!


----------



## Kretzer83 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*



Loki79 schrieb:


> Man kann von seiner Sendung "Fish&Fun" halten was man will, aber er hat uns Angler gut vertreten und sich hervorragend verkauft. Bin gespannt auf seinen Auftritt heute!


Auftritt heute? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Katteker (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Auftritt heute? Hab ich was verpasst?



Ja |supergri

Heute auf NDR in der Sendung DAS! Link


----------



## Scarer (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*

Auwa ist cool, de sagt was er denkt und das ist gut so.:m

C&R ist verboten, aber Touristen dürfen ohne Fischereischein angeln, "Verkehrte Welt" oder|kopfkrat

Bei 3,8mio Anglern wäre sogar eine Lobby da, die etwas bewegen könnte, wenn die Streitigkeiten endlich ein Ende finden würden. "Back to the Roots" wäre das richtige.

Auwa nutzt die Medien, die Medien, die lieben solche Leute wie Auwa, mal sehen, vielleicht kommt ja doch noch Bewegung in die ganze Angelpolitik.#6

LG

P.S. Mir flutschen die Fische auch immer beim Foto machen aus der Hand, ist wohl ne :vik:Anglerkrankheit.:q


----------



## ivo (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Auwa im Fernsehen: Klartext!!*



Scarer schrieb:


> P.S. Mir flutschen die Fische auch immer beim Foto machen aus der Hand, ist wohl ne :vik:Anglerkrankheit.:q



|supergri Nicht nur dir...


----------

